# Kjaer: rischio 6 mesi di stop e crociato.



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione. 

News precedenti

*Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.
*


----------



## Pit96 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Dai, stagione finita. Speriamo di arrivare tra i primi 4


----------



## Solo (2 Dicembre 2021)

Il crociato a 32 anni? 

Carriera finita ad alti livelli. 

Obbgliatorio tornare sul mercato, non possiamo restare con Romagnoli e Gabbia santo dio.


----------



## Alfabri (2 Dicembre 2021)

Ma chiaro, non lo dicono a chiare lettere fino all'artroscopia ma si é fatto il crociato anteriore.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Viulento (2 Dicembre 2021)

Abbiamo la rosa ampia, Romagnoli Gabbia ed eventualmente Kalulu, insieme a Tomori saranno i nostri 4 centrali fino al recupero di Kjaer. Sicuramente nel mercato di gennaio proveremo a prendere un altro centrale se ci sara' l'occasione.

maldiniboy.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Ovviamente l’ipotesi peggiore


----------



## Route66 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Qualunque sia l'esito dell'artroscopia.... in bocca al lupo Simon, buona guarigione!!


----------



## JoKeR (2 Dicembre 2021)

Che roba, siamo la squadra più sfigata dell'universo.
Al completo quest'anno (ma anche il Napoli lo ammetto) ne avremmo vinte circa 33-34 su 38.
E invece.. se va bene finiamo quarti!
Non è disfattismo, bensì realismo....


----------



## Marilson (2 Dicembre 2021)

Ragazzi, Kjaer si e' rotto il crociato. Non esiste il concetto di chirurgia esplorativa nel 2021 a questi livelli, lo sanno benissimo cosa e' successo. L'artroscopia di domani e' per riparare il legamento. Kjaer tornera' ad Agosto all'inizio della nuova stagione, sperando possa fare almeno una parte della preparazione a Luglio. Mi rammarica pero' la mancanza di chiarezza da parte del Milan, avrebbero dovuto essere piu' chiari su cosa e' successo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Dicembre 2021)

Devastante. Perdiamo il cardine della difesa


----------



## Maravich49 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Ci serve un centralone coi contro-attributi. Un peccato non aver preso gente come Upamecano qualche anno fa, ora saremmo in una botte di ferro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Vabbè dai siamo troppo iellati.. Praticamente stagione finita x lui.. Urge intervento sul mercato anche se non so dove possiamo trovare un sostituto degno..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Difensori con il contratto in scadenza:
- Süle
- Rüdiger (credo che rimani in una squadra top)
- Ginter
- Denayer
- Zagadou
- Palomino

Fare di tutto per prenderne uno a gennaio.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Povero simon, mi piange il cuore.

Mai una gioia, mai.
Non passano 24 ore da una bella vittoria e subito ci arriva la mazzata addosso.

Ma quanta sfiga abbiamo ? Alle melme manco un raffreddore, io non ho parole.


----------



## JoKeR (2 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Kjaer si e' rotto il crociato. Non esiste il concetto di chirurgia esplorativa nel 2021 a questi livelli, lo sanno benissimo cosa e' successo. L'artroscopia di domani e' per riparare il legamento. Kjaer tornera' ad Agosto all'inizio della nuova stagione, sperando possa fare almeno una parte della preparazione a Luglio. Mi rammarica pero' la mancanza di chiarezza da parte del Milan, avrebbero dovuto essere piu' chiari su cosa e' successo.


Non è una novità. 
Tanto ti risponderanno: a te cosa cambia?
Coma la famosa pretattica su Rebic, infortunato da due mesi a questa parte senza giocare.


----------



## smallball (2 Dicembre 2021)

Che iella incredibile...non ci sono parole


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*



veramente un grande peccato, soprattutto per lui che stava vivendo il miglior momento in carriera.


----------



## Devil man (2 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Difensori con il contratto in scadenza:
> - Süle
> - Rüdiger (credo che rimani in una squadra top)
> - Ginter
> ...


c'è Musacchio libero


----------



## hiei87 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Speriamo di reggere botta fino a gennaio, poi bisogna correre ai ripari. Non solo serve un difensore forte, ma anche un leader, sia tecnico che temperamentale. Non so se Tomori sia pronto a guidare la difesa.
Ho fatto il nome di Pepe del Porto. Io cercherei un profilo del genere. Il giovane eventualmente lo prenderei in estate.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> c'è Musacchio libero


Prendi Musacchio e ricevi Paletta in omaggio.


----------



## Marilson (2 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non è una novità.
> Tanto ti risponderanno: a te cosa cambia?
> Coma la famosa pretattica su Rebic, infortunato da due mesi a questa parte senza giocare.


lo hanno visto benissimo dalla risonanza cosa si e' rotto, qui non e' giovannino di canicatti' che si rompe il crociato a calcetto e gli fanno la risonanza con un macchinario di 20 anni fa nell'ospedale di periferia piu' disastrato.. in pratica non l'hanno voluto dire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

ovviamente appena rinnovato.
ecco, questa è sfiga.


----------



## Marilson (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Eccoci.

Ma vaff.....

"escluso il crociato"... vaffa di nuovo


----------



## 4-3-3 (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non è una novità.
> Tanto ti risponderanno: a te cosa cambia?
> Coma la famosa pretattica su Rebic, infortunato da due mesi a questa parte senza giocare.


la pretattica su rebic rimarrà una discussione storica....


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Che sfiga...buona guarigione vichingo! Maldini se l'è gufata, impara a dire che non serve intervenire sul mercato.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> per quale motivo carriera finita?


Beh, non siamo lontani.

Purtroppo, sti infortuni ti segnano.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Saranno minimo 7-8 mesi di stop. Riiniziera’ la preparazione a Luglio-Agosto.


se fosse così sono 7-8 mesi solo per tornare a correre. Ma aspettiamo diagnosi ufficiale


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque la speranza è l' ultima a morire.

Speriamo che sia solo il collaterale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Lo si diceva anche per Ibra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2021)

Ma anche per Maignan,loro sapevano tutto anche senza artroscopia,altro che 2 settimane di stop...
Così come con kjaer. Ora è inutile aspettarsi e sperare anche soli 1-2 mesi di stop.
Se siamo fortunati (SE),tornerà ad aprile.

45 secondi di gioco...assurdo


----------



## ilgallinaccio (2 Dicembre 2021)

Il comunicato purtroppo parla chiaro. Si tratta di operazione per riparazione dei danni legamentosi. quindi sono andati sia il crociato che il collaterale.
Se va bene, comincerà la preparazione estiva con il resto della squadra.
Tanti auguri a Kjaer, peggio di così non poteva essere. as usual per noi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Si è rotto dopo 38 fottutissimi secondi dal calcio d'inizio. La sfiga con noi ci vede come una lince, PD.

In bocca al lupo a Simon.


----------



## ventu84090 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque l'intervento in artroscopia è diverso dall'intervento chirurgico vero e proprio...aspettiamo domani il comunicato ufficiale...


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Dicembre 2021)

Auguri a lui e poveri noi,perché se qualcuno ha dei dubbi il Milan non prendera' nessuno ne a gennaio ne a giugno perché rinnoveranno il capitone e nella stagione 2022/23 ripartiremo con uno fracico di 33 anni che si è sfasciato il crociato.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> per quale motivo carriera finita?


Perchè ci sono quelli che ogni volta che un giocatore si rompe il crociato scrivono "carriera finita". Non si sa perchè. Manco ci avesse 40 anni Kjaer.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Se esiste un minimo di ambizione sportiva a gennaio bisogna tornare sul mercato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Dicembre 2021)

In tutta onestà vi vedo un po' troppo preoccupati per questa stagione, quando la preoccupazione più grande dovrebbe guardare ma carriera di Kjaer. Mi spiego in parole povere: A me che ormai abbia finito la stagione, diciamo che "va bene" mi preoccupa più la prossima stagione e come tornerà. Io non dico che abbia finito la carriera, ma la riabilitazione sarà lunga e non si sa bene se tornerà quello prima o meno. Oltretutto conoscendoci, se in teoria dovesse riprendersi a Giugno, in pratica lo farà a Settembre e si brucerà anche mezza della prossima stagione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2021)

Sono abbastanza certo che a gennaio richiameremo Caldara.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza certo che a gennaio richiameremo Caldara.


Caldara  piuttosto prendo Izzo tutta la vita!
Anche prestito con diritto...
perché non è assolutamente scarso


----------



## Walker (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


Mi viene il magone.
Speriamo almeno possa tornare come prima.
Io ci voglio credere, è troppo importante Simon per noi.
In bocca al lupo guerriero vichingo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza certo che a gennaio richiameremo Caldara.


e perchè dovrebbero mollartelo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Perchè ci sono quelli che ogni volta che un giocatore si rompe il crociato scrivono "carriera finita". Non si sa perchè. Manco ci avesse 40 anni Kjaer.


e perchè.... chi è tornato quello di prima dopo che si è sfasciato il ginocchio? a più di 30 anni poi?


----------



## uolfetto (2 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e perchè.... chi è tornato quello di prima dopo che si è sfasciato il ginocchio? a più di 30 anni poi?


Beh tanti sono tornati su ottimi livelli dopo gravi infortuni. Certo che ovviamente è meglio non infortunarsi. Ma tra quello e carriera finita c'è un mondo di sfumature in mezzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Beh tanti sono tornati su ottimi livelli dopo gravi infortuni. Certo che ovviamente è meglio non infortunarsi. Ma tra quello e carriera finita c'è un mondo di sfumature in mezzo.


premesso che io non l ho detto cattiera finita..
ma tipo? io ricordo ronaldo ibra zaniolo florenzi adesso ce ne saranno a decine ma mi vengono in mente questi.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*


.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Dicembre 2021)

Sbaglio o aveva appena rinnovato?
Non stavo ancora vedendo la partita ieri non so come sia successo però è incredibile la nostra sfiga, contro il Genoa poi
Non dobbiamo rifare lo stadio, dobbiamo rifare Milanello perchè là aleggia qualcosa la nuvola di Berlusconi non lo so, devono andarsene.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Beh tanti sono tornati su ottimi livelli dopo gravi infortuni. Certo che ovviamente è meglio non infortunarsi. Ma tra quello e carriera finita c'è un mondo di sfumature in mezzo.


Mah... molti sono rimasti l'ombra di cio che erano.
Ronaldo, Del Piero, per citare due campionissimi, non furono più gli stessi.
Come non lo è Ibrahimovic.
Altrimenti puoi anche veder Zaniolo (ombra di se stesso di due anni fa), Florenzi (era il miglior terzino della serie A nel post Maicon, ora è finitissimo), Strootman (uno dei migliori centrocampisti del campionato che ora non riesce a giocare decentemente manco a Cagliari e Marsiglia), Karsdorp, Marko Rog (talento emozionante, ora un morto in campo), Pavoletti...


----------



## Marilson (2 Dicembre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Comunque l'intervento in artroscopia è diverso dall'intervento chirurgico vero e proprio...aspettiamo domani il comunicato ufficiale...


ma chi te lo ha detto?  .. l'artroscopia e' una tecnica chirurgica a invasivita' limitata, si usa uno strumento chiamato artroscopio che permette di "vedere dentro", e con un canale funzionale poi effettuano la riparazione del legamento vera e propria. Non si fanno artroscopie per "vedere dentro" e basta, sopratutto quando sanno benissimo quale legamento e' rotto dalla risonanza fatta oggi. Semplicemente non lo hanno voluto dire.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mah... molti sono rimasti l'ombra di cio che erano.
> Ronaldo, Del Piero, per citare due campionissimi, non furono più gli stessi.
> Come non lo è Ibrahimovic.
> Altrimenti puoi anche veder Zaniolo (ombra di se stesso di due anni fa), Florenzi (era il miglior terzino della serie A nel post Maicon, ora è finitissimo), Strootman (uno dei migliori centrocampisti del campionato che ora non riesce a giocare decentemente manco a Cagliari e Marsiglia), Karsdorp, Marko Rog (talento emozionante, ora un morto in campo), Pavoletti...


Cannavaro non è d'accordo sul fenomeno
non era il fenomeno magari!
ma era lo stesso un campione imprendibile 
infatti ha vinto mondiale e diversi titoli post infortunio


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*





Marilson ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Kjaer si e' rotto il crociato. Non esiste il concetto di chirurgia esplorativa nel 2021 a questi livelli, lo sanno benissimo cosa e' successo. L'artroscopia di domani e' per riparare il legamento. Kjaer tornera' ad Agosto all'inizio della nuova stagione, sperando possa fare almeno una parte della preparazione a Luglio. Mi rammarica pero' la mancanza di chiarezza da parte del Milan, avrebbero dovuto essere piu' chiari su cosa e' successo.





JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non è una novità.
> Tanto ti risponderanno: a te cosa cambia?
> Coma la famosa pretattica su Rebic, infortunato da due mesi a questa parte senza giocare.


La grandissima strategia comunicativa della società, in modo da tenere sempre il dubbio negli avversari...
Per gli stessi, però, se Maldini andasse davanti alle telecamere a lamentarsi pacatamente per un torto arbitrale sarebbe un'onta incancellabile.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Il problema che il Liverpool è già dietro la porta.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mah... molti sono rimasti l'ombra di cio che erano.
> Ronaldo, Del Piero, per citare due campionissimi, non furono più gli stessi.
> Come non lo è Ibrahimovic.
> Altrimenti puoi anche veder Zaniolo (ombra di se stesso di due anni fa), Florenzi (era il miglior terzino della serie A nel post Maicon, ora è finitissimo), Strootman (uno dei migliori centrocampisti del campionato che ora non riesce a giocare decentemente manco a Cagliari e Marsiglia), Karsdorp, Marko Rog (talento emozionante, ora un morto in campo), Pavoletti...


Diciamo che, forse, e dico forse, Kjaer ha il vantaggio di essere un centrale difensivo.

Un ginocchio handicappato è meno pesante che per altri ruoli di più movimento.


----------



## ventu84090 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma chi te lo ha detto?  .. l'artroscopia e' una tecnica chirurgica a invasivita' limitata, si usa uno strumento chiamato artroscopio che permette di "vedere dentro", e con un canale funzionale poi effettuano la riparazione del legamento vera e propria. Non si fanno artroscopie per "vedere dentro" e basta, sopratutto quando sanno benissimo quale legamento e' rotto dalla risonanza fatta oggi. Semplicemente non lo hanno voluto dire.


Mi ricordo si diceva per maignan..boh..vediamo domani


----------



## mil77 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> lo hanno visto benissimo dalla risonanza cosa si e' rotto, qui non e' giovannino di canicatti' che si rompe il crociato a calcetto e gli fanno la risonanza con un macchinario di 20 anni fa nell'ospedale di periferia piu' disastrato.. in pratica non l'hanno voluto dire.


Che poi non hanno parlato di rottura ma di danno al legamento


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che poi non hanno parlato di rottura ma di danno al legamento


se è il crociato anteriore, anche se è solo parzialmente leso uno sportivo deve ricostruirlo totalmente, come se fosse rotto, non cambia nulla.

Se è qualche legamento, non lo so.


----------



## mil77 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma chi te lo ha detto?  .. l'artroscopia e' una tecnica chirurgica a invasivita' limitata, si usa uno strumento chiamato artroscopio che permette di "vedere dentro", e con un canale funzionale poi effettuano la riparazione del legamento vera e propria. Non si fanno artroscopie per "vedere dentro" e basta, sopratutto quando sanno benissimo quale legamento e' rotto dalla risonanza fatta oggi. Semplicemente non lo hanno voluto dire.


Si ma x l'intervento in artoscopia ti fanno due buchetti nel ginocchio, nell'intervento chirurgico ti tagliano...cambia sui tempi di recupero e sulla mobilità del ginocchio


----------



## mil77 (2 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> se è il crociato anteriore, anche se è solo parzialmente leso uno sportivo deve ricostruirlo totalmente, come se fosse rotto, non cambia nulla.
> 
> Se è qualche legamento, non lo so.


Beh ma un conto se un legamento è rotto, uno se è sfilacciato....i tempi di recupero sono diversi


----------



## uolfetto (2 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mah... molti sono rimasti l'ombra di cio che erano.
> Ronaldo, Del Piero, per citare due campionissimi, non furono più gli stessi.
> Come non lo è Ibrahimovic.
> Altrimenti puoi anche veder Zaniolo (ombra di se stesso di due anni fa), Florenzi (era il miglior terzino della serie A nel post Maicon, ora è finitissimo), Strootman (uno dei migliori centrocampisti del campionato che ora non riesce a giocare decentemente manco a Cagliari e Marsiglia), Karsdorp, Marko Rog (talento emozionante, ora un morto in campo), Pavoletti...


Cioè Ronaldo e Ibra e Del Piero dopo l'infortunio "carriera finita"? Mettiamoci d'accordo sul termine carriera finita allora perchè probabilmente sono tardo io. Zaniolo e Florenzi sono doppie rottura del crociato, poi Zaniolo la carriera non era nemmeno iniziata e nemmeno è finita adesso. Florenzi miglior terzino della serie A bah, ha sempre subito molte critiche in quel ruolo gol fatti a parte. Rog talento emozionante addirittura! E Karsdorp pure mi sembra che giochi ancora titolare nella Roma e prima non è che fosse un fenomeno. Comunque è normale ricordarsi solo quelli che dopo un infortunio sono calati, se uno si infortuna e poi prosegue la carriera meglio di prima l'infortunio nemmeno se lo ricorda nessuno. Ripeto che io sto contestando la definizione "carriera finita".


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh ma un conto se un legamento è rotto, uno se è sfilacciato....i tempi di recupero sono diversi



Purtroppo no, l' anteriore non si aggiusta..


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Cioè Ronaldo e Ibra e Del Piero dopo l'infortunio "carriera finita"? Mettiamoci d'accordo sul termine carriera finita allora perchè probabilmente sono tardo io. Zaniolo e Florenzi sono doppie rottura del crociato, poi Zaniolo la carriera non era nemmeno iniziata e nemmeno è finita adesso. Florenzi miglior terzino della serie A bah, ha sempre subito molte critiche in quel ruolo gol fatti a parte. Rog talento emozionante addirittura! E Karsdorp pure mi sembra che giochi ancora titolare nella Roma e prima non è che fosse un fenomeno. Comunque è normale ricordarsi solo quelli che dopo un infortunio sono calati, se uno si infortuna e poi prosegue la carriera meglio di prima l'infortunio nemmeno se lo ricorda nessuno. Ripeto che io sto contestando la definizione "carriera finita".


No no per carità, carriera finita è esagerato sono d'accordo.
Ma non tornano ai livelli precedenti.
Tendenzialmente i 3 infortuni che segnano sono crociati, schiena (molto sottovalutata) e pubalgia


----------



## David Drills (2 Dicembre 2021)

Ma basta pensare a come è finito Conti...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Meglio aspettare notizie ufficiali.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma basta pensare a come è finito Conti...



Per me su un giocatori principalmente di corsa come Conti sono infortuni più pesanti....su giocatori come Kjaer lo sono molto meno...


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che poi non hanno parlato di rottura ma di danno al legamento


ma cosa stai dicendo? è chiaro che se si parla di danno legamentoso è semplicemente una supercazzola per non dire rottura di legamenti. Tant'è che devono intervenire chirurgicamente per ricostruirlo. Se va bene, ripeto se va bene, lo rivediamo a maggio, ma ho poca fiducia in tal senso


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio aspettare notizie ufficiali.



Sicuramente, finchè non operano i tempi non si sanno, ma di sicuro minimo sono tre mesi per riprendere l'attività, più uno di preparazione, prima di aprile è totalmente impossibile....ragionamenti sul mercato li stanno sicuramente già facendo........ma si sa che molto dipende da come finirà il girone di champions....se andiamo avanti in europa arriva al 100% un difensore, altrimenti non è cosi scontato...


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma x l'intervento in artoscopia ti fanno due buchetti nel ginocchio, nell'intervento chirurgico ti tagliano...cambia sui tempi di recupero e sulla mobilità del ginocchio


l'artroscopia è semplicemente un intervento meno invasivo, non cambia niente dal punto di vista delle tempistiche sul recupero. Cambia che viene dimesso prima il paziente e che smaltisce meglio l'operazione. Ma se ha rotto un legamento c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'artroscopia è semplicemente un intervento meno invasivo, non cambia niente dal punto di vista delle tempistiche sul recupero. Cambia che viene dimesso prima il paziente e che smaltisce meglio l'operazione. Ma se ha rotto un legamento c'è poco da fare.



Esatto, ci sono tempi perchè il legamento si "saldi", e tempi per un recupero muscolare...l'unica variabile può essere quest'ultima, dove ognuno recupera a modo suo, ma per i tempi di riposo del legamento non c'è scampo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio aspettare notizie ufficiali.


fa in tempo a tornare allora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, finchè non operano i tempi non si sanno, ma di sicuro minimo sono tre mesi per riprendere l'attività, più uno di preparazione, prima di aprile è totalmente impossibile....ragionamenti sul mercato li stanno sicuramente già facendo........ma si sa che molto dipende da come finirà il girone di champions....se andiamo avanti in europa arriva al 100% un difensore, altrimenti non è cosi scontato...


per 2 partite di differenza? non credo che il milan ragioni così, assolutamente.
e sono d'accordo con loro.
io lo avrei preso a luglio scorso uno, ma non di certo a seconda se si va o meno avanti.


----------



## mil77 (2 Dicembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo? è chiaro che se si parla di danno legamentoso è semplicemente una supercazzola per non dire rottura di legamenti. Tant'è che devono intervenire chirurgicamente per ricostruirlo. Se va bene, ripeto se va bene, lo rivediamo a maggio, ma ho poca fiducia in tal senso


Boh se è rotto un legamento non capisco perché debbano scrivere danno legamentoso e non rottura come han sempre fatto tutti...poi chiedo ma è normale operare una rottura dei legamenti in artoscopia?


----------



## sottoli (2 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per 2 partite di differenza? non credo che il milan ragioni così, assolutamente.
> e sono d'accordo con loro.
> io lo avrei preso a luglio scorso uno, ma non di certo a seconda se si va o meno avanti.


Per i soldi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer sembra che, da indiscrezioni, il legamento interessato possa essere il crociato. Se così fosse, il danese dovrebbe fermarsi per sei mesi. Domani se ne saprà di più dopo l'operazione.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.*



Mi dispiace per l'uomo, più che per il calciatore.
Io faccio parte di quelli che dubita tornerà come prima. Ma sono pronto a riabbracciarlo il prima possibile.


----------

